# Freezing Daikon



## riggs_chef (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Chefs,

I am not a professional chef, although I probably should have been one; long story why I didn't become one. I have nothing but the utmost respect for you people on the line!
Anyway, as home cook, I have a question: Is there any way that daikon can be frozen in a deep freezer, and if so, how would I go about that to preserve as much of the freshness as possible? And as to other Asian foods, such as ****** lime leaves, Vietnamese mint, etc. is there a way to freeze them as well? (Drying just loses to much flavor, IMO.) I live very far from our Asian market, and don't get a chance to visit that often, but love to have these ingredients on hand. Thanks for your help!

chef-riggs


----------

